# ביאנקה- מושב גינתון חוות דעת



## pomela123 (29/8/13)

ביאנקה- מושב גינתון חוות דעת 
בנות מישהי מכירה את המקום הזה? חוותה איזה אירוע במקום, אנחנו ממש ממש מתלבטים לא קראנו המלצות, המקום מהמם, השירות קצת לחוץץץ
מה אתן אומרות?
תודה


----------



## רוזי וקיידי (29/8/13)

הייתי שם באירוע לפני שנתיים בערך... 
האוכל היה טעים והשירות היהמעולה!!!


----------



## Shir Rose (29/8/13)

מכירה היטב 
המקום מקסים (הייתי שם באירועי צהריים)
האוכל מעולה וכל מה שנגעתי בו היה טעים
יש שם אחלה בר
השירות שלהם טוב

מה שהפריע לי - טירוף של זבובים
והנסיעה המרוחקת קצת

בכללי- ממליצה


----------

